# how to tighten drywall screws



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Get some small plastic plugs for the drywall and then screw the panel back on.

Of course you now have me curious as to why you are showing off your hole.:huh:

http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...-Wall-Anchor-Expand-Plugs-Expansion-Bolt.html


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

lol.

I do have some of those plastic plugs. I call them 'molys'. Never thought to use those. I've only used them for when I want to hang something and there's no stud. 

thank you


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

SO, maybe it's time to properly patch that area with some tape and mud…….that is, unless you need access to that area behind the drywall for plumbing, etc. If that's the case, just use longer screws or move the screw holes up or down so you are hitting "new' wood. Sometimes putting toothpicks or golf tees into the holes will give more bite to your current screws. Spackle won't work because even though it's hard when dry, the screws will just push the spackle up and out of the way.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

gymschu,

proper patching on this big an area is beyond my capabilities. I'd be in tears and overly frustrated cause I know my limitations. Maybe someday when all the painting interior and exterior is done?

These screws don't hit wood, just the drywall on the wall. But I could move them. I don't plan to get behind there.

thanks


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

delete: 
carry-on


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I do have some of those plastic plugs. I call them 'molys'.


Plastic anchors are not Mollys.
This is a molly bolt.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a larger piece of drywall ...


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

If it was me, I would fix it and be done with it.
Clean up your hole to make it square or whatever.
Cut a couple of boards that will fit into the cavity and screw them in place. leave some of the board exposed in the opening.
Cut a new piece of drywall that will fit nicely into the opening.
Screw the drywall to the boards you previously installed.
Tape over the cracks and then apply some mud to patch the area. When the mud is dry, sand it down and apply a thinner coat over the area. Sand and paint.
Done deal.

Notes: I see small drywall for this very type of repair work for sale at Lowe's all the time. You can also buy the mud in a smaller container complete with a plastic spatula to do the repair work.

After all, it is in your garage, right? It doesn't have to be perfect. 

Lots of how to do its on You Tube.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

If I had to use an anchor, I'd use one of these.
http://www.howtospecialist.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Drywall-anchors.jpg

_Not_ one of these
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/400/ed/edf7ae99-56a8-423a-9484-7d1b59003367_400.jpg

You don't want something that expands. I'd cut it off at 1/2", then screw directly through it into the wood stud. That way you have something solid to hold the screw and solidify the drywall, without expanding and trashing the damaged drywall further.

If needing access, wouldn't this be a lot better?
http://images.meredith.com/diy/images/2009/02/p_SCP_163_11.jpg


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mt Stinger, someday, when more pressing matters are taken care of I will try fixing the hole. It shouldn't take a genius to do it and like you said, 'it's my garage.'

jeff,
This entire house has been a learning experience. I like the photo of the first link you sent. Thanks.

My main concern for patching this is bugs. It's Florida so lizards find a way in and an occasional big spider. I won't need to get in there. 

After having a demanding office job, I enjoy fixing things and working at my leisure on this house..................which is a good thing. What continues to surprise me is the women who don't even try to fix things themselves.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

These do wonders if the hole is not too big.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

gymschu,

I've used those. They turned out well but took a lot of sanding. This house had outlets all over, for land lines. I left a few, but covered some. There's even one on the porch. I only use a cell.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

I have done this and its pretty effective. Cut the hole perfectly square and your new piece of sheetrock to fit. Grab a 1x4a few inches wider then the hole. Put it inside the wall and then using screws, grab the screws with the old sheetrock. Then screw in your new piece into the hole. Then fill the sand etc. Repair is super strong. IN your case you may want to use 2 1x4's or even 3 horizontally.


----------

